# Κων/νος Καντάφης και άλλα μαθητικά μαργαριτάρια



## tsioutsiou (Jan 28, 2009)

«Η Σκανδιναβία είναι μια πράξη που κάθε πολιτισμένος άνθρωπος πρέπει να αποφεύγει» 
(Από γυμνάσιο της Λάρνακας Κύπρου)

«Εσπεριδοειδή σαν τα πορτοκάλια είναι και τα μαντολίνια, αλλά πιο μικρά και με φλούδα που βγαίνει εύκολα» 
(Απο γυμνάσιο της Αθήνας, 1992 )

«Η επετηρίδα είναι αυτό που βγάζουμε στα μαλλιά μας άμα δεν λουζόμαστε συχνά»

«Ο μισογύνης είναι τέρας μυθολογικόν, μισός γυναίκα και μισός άλλο πράμα, απερίγραπτης ασχήμιας και τελείως εξαγριωμένος με την κατάστασή του»
(Από γυμνάσιο της Θεσπρωτίας, 1991)

«Το φοβερότερο όπλο των αρχαίων Αράβων ήταν ο Ευνούχος»

«Ο Κωνσταντίνος Καντάφης ήτανε Έλληνας ποιητής που γεννήθηκε στη Λιβύη της Αλεξάνδρειας»

«Οι Έλληνες εφεύρεσαν τη γεωμετρία για να αποφύγουνε την άλγεβρα που ήτανε αράπικη»

«Στην αρχαία εποχή δεν υπήρχαν ξένες χώρες γι' αυτό δεν έχουν βρει οι αρχαιολόγοι αρχαία διαβατήρια»

«Όταν ο Οδυσσέας γύρισε πίσω στην Ιθάκη, βρήκε τους είκοσι ανεμιστήρες και την Πηνελόπη να τους δουλεύει στο φουλ.» 
(Από διαγώνισμα στην Ιστορία, γυμνάσιο της Κορινθίας, 1989)

«Όταν ο Χριστός ήτανε μικρός, ο πατέρας του ο μαραγκός Ιωσήθ, το φώναζε Χρηστάκη»

«Ο Λεωνίδας και οι Τριακόσιοι του ηττήθηκαν γιατί οι Θερμοπύλες ήτανε πολυπληθέστεροι σε αριθμό»

«Την Οδύσσεια της έγραψε ο Οδυσσέας. Την Ιλιάδα ο Ηλιάδης»
(Από διαγώνισμα Β' τάξης γυμνασίου της Λαμίας, 1969)

«Η γυναίκα του Τσάρου λεγότανε Τσάρα. Η κόρη του τσατσάρα. Ο γιος του Νορέγιεφ»

«Η μάνα του Ρασπούτιν ήτανε η ρασπουτάνα, τεραστίων διαστάσεων Ρωσίδα της Σιβηρίας»
(Από γυμνάσιο της Καρδίτσας, 1991)

«Η Παραφίνη ήτανε η θεά που προστάτευε τα Χερουφίμια και τα Σεραφίμια».
(Από διαγώνισμα στα θρησκευτικά, γυμνάσιο της Κορίνθου, 1990)

«Πρωτεύουσα της Κεϋλάνης είναι η Λίπτον Τι»

«Ο Κορινθιακός Κόλπος ευρίσκεται τελείως κατά μήκος»
(Από γυμνάσιο της Πάτρας, 1988)

«Το τετράγωνο της υποτείνουσας ισούται, αλλά όχι πάντοτε»
(Από γυμνάσιο της Καλαμάτας, 1991)

«Η κυριότερη αιτία της εξάτμισης είναι η φωτιά κάτω από το κατσαρολάκι»

«Η βαρύτητα είναι πιο δυνατή το Φθινόπωρο. Τότε βλέπουμε τα μήλα να πέφτουν ομαδικά»

«Το παιδί που οι γονείς του είναι από την Ύδρα, λέγεται Υδρογόνο»

«Το νερό ανακατεύεται με όλα τα υγρά, εκτός από το αίμα. Υπάρχει και παροιμία γι' αυτό»


----------



## curry (Jan 28, 2009)

Προσωπική μαρτυρία, από την πρώτη γυμνασίου στο μάθημα της γεωγραφίας: "Κυρία, είναι ο χάλυβας, χαλβάς;"


----------



## dipylos (Jan 28, 2009)

Ή, όπως είχε πει η αθάνατη Γιαδικιάρογλου, η Μασσαλία είναι στις Βρυξέλλες.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 28, 2009)

Off with her head!


----------



## stathis (Jan 29, 2009)

Περισσότερα σχολικά μαργαριτάρια εδώ.
Ωστόσο, έχω σοβαρές υποψίες ότι κάποια από αυτά είναι φτιαχτά. (... είπε ο συνωμοσιολόγος και wannabe debunker του φόρουμ.)



tsioutsiou said:


> «Το τετράγωνο της υποτείνουσας ισούται, αλλά όχι πάντοτε»


Υποκλίνομαι στον σουρεαλισμό της φράσης (και φλερτάρω με την ιδέα να τη βάλω στην υπογραφή μου).


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2009)

Μόλις μου έστειλαν νέας εσοδείας (ή κατασκευής, αν πιστέψουμε τον αποπάνω συνωμοσιολόγο), κάποια ήταν ίδια, καταθέτω όσα δεν περιλαμβάνονται για να γελάσουμε λίγο, στο κάτω-κάτω αν η εκπαίδευση γίνει τέλεια, δεν θα έχουμε τέτοιες ευκαιρίες! 

Tα Χερουβίμ και τα Σεραβίμ ήταν μικρά αγγελάκια που πετούσαν δεξιά-αριστερά στο πλάι των μεγάλων αγγέλων. Τα Χερουβίμ χερούβιζαν (δεξί πέταγμα) και τα Σεραβίμ σερούβιζαν (αριστερό πέταγμα). Στην ανάγκη υπήρχαν και τα Πτερουβίμ για πέταγμα κατευθείαν στη μέση. (γυμνάσιο Κορίνθου)

Ο πρατήρας είναι λέξη δυσανόητη, δηλ. με δυο έννοιες. Μια όταν είναι σε ηφαίστειο και μια όταν δουλεύει σε πρατήριο. (γυμνάσιο Αθήνας)

Ενεργητική φωνή: Κυνηγάω τον λαγό.
Παθητική φωνή: Ο λαγός με κυνηγάει. (γυμνάσιο Κορίνθου)

Οι βιταμίνες βρίσκονται ακριβώς ανάμεσα από τις αλφαμίνες και τις γαμαμίνες... (γυμνάσιο Θεσσαλονίκης)

Το ακριβώς αντίθετο της Αγίας Τριάδας είναι η Διαβολική Τριάδα, πυρ, συν γυναιξί και θάλασσα. Πράγματα του Σατανά. (λύκειο Ξάνθης)

Η μπανάνα στα ελληνικά γράφεται όπως και στα αγγλικά, δηλαδή με ένα μπα και δύο να.
(γυμνάσιο Θεσσαλονίκης)

Τα 6 χαρακτηριστικότερα ζώα του Βόρειου Πόλου είναι 3 αρκούδες και 3 φώκιες.
(γυμνάσιο Αθήνας)

Το 31 είναι πολύ κακός τζόγος. Ο πατέρας μου μας είπε ότι μια φορά 31 άνθρωποι παίζανε 31 και ήρθανε 31 μπάτσοι και τους έβαλαν 31 μέρες φυλακή και μετά 31 δικαστές τους εδικάζανε 31 μέρες και τους τιμώρησαν με 31 χρόνια φυλακή. Κάναμε πως το πιστέψαμε για να μη γίνει φασαρία. (γυμνάσιο Καρδίτσας)

Ερώτηση: "Τι γνωρίζετε για τις εικονομαχίες;"
Απάντηση: "Εικονομαχίες ήταν οι μάχες που έκαναν οι λαοί για τις εικόνες. Όποιος κέρδιζε τη μάχη κέρδιζε και τις εικόνες". (γυμνάσιο Αθήνας)

"Ο Ε. Λύτης και ο Σ. Εφέρης είναι και οι δύο Έλληνες ποιητές κατηγορίας νόμπελ".
(γυμνάσιο Αργοστολίου)

"Οι Δέκα Εντολές γράφτηκαν από τον Σινά και παραδόθηκαν στον Μωυσή στην Πλάκα. Ήταν όλες πέτρινες, αλλά σαφέστατες". (γραπτό υποψηφίου για τη Σχολή Αστυνομίας)

"Ο Κουστώ είναι ένας σύγχρονος Οδυσσέας, αλλά που δεν κατοικούσε στην Ιθάκη, και για το λόγο αυτό οι περιπέτειές του δεν λέγονται Οδύσσειες, αλλά Κουστωδίες".
(γραπτό υποψηφίου για τη Σχολή Αστυνομίας)


----------



## crystal (Nov 20, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Τα 6 χαρακτηριστικότερα ζώα του Βόρειου Πόλου είναι 3 αρκούδες και 3 φώκιες.
> (γυμνάσιο Αθήνας)









Έξι ζώα θέλεις, έξι θα σου γράψω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2009)

Γκουχ, γκουχ, χαχαχα χρμφμμ γκχ, ένα νερό βρε παιδιά, θα πάμε γελιοσκασμένοι...


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 20, 2009)

Εμένα μ'αρέσει που τον κυνηγάει ο λαγός!!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Εμένα μ'αρέσει που τον κυνηγάει ο λαγός!!


Πραγματικά παθητική φωνή θα ήταν αν τον κυνήγαγε κάνας ρινόκερος — ε ρε, τι θα πάθαινε τότε!


----------



## stathis (Nov 20, 2009)

Elsa said:


> "Ο Κουστώ είναι ένας σύγχρονος Οδυσσέας, αλλά που δεν κατοικούσε στην Ιθάκη, και για το λόγο αυτό οι περιπέτειές του δεν λέγονται Οδύσσειες, αλλά Κουστωδίες".


Φαίνεται ότι η κουστωδία προσφέρεται για παρετυμολογίες... ;)


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2009)

curry said:


> Προσωπική μαρτυρία, από την πρώτη γυμνασίου στο μάθημα της γεωγραφίας: "Κυρία, είναι ο χάλυβας, χαλβάς;"



Την εποχή των βομβαρδισμών του Βελιγραδίου (ή ίσωςκαι λίγο παλιότερα), στην ελληνική υπηρεσία του BBC είχε πει ο εκφωνητής το εξής:
μπλα μπλα, προσπάθεια για σοβαρο πλήγμα στην οικονομία της χώρας, χτες βομβαρδίστηκε εργοστασιο χαλβά. 

Ναι, όντως, χάλυβα έλεγε, αλλά κι η έλλειψη χαλβά πλήγμα σοβαρότατο είναι.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 21, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Η μπανάνα στα ελληνικά γράφεται όπως και στα αγγλικά, δηλαδή με ένα μπα και δύο να.
> (γυμνάσιο Θεσσαλονίκης)
> 
> Τα 6 χαρακτηριστικότερα ζώα του Βόρειου Πόλου είναι 3 αρκούδες και 3 φώκιες.
> (γυμνάσιο Αθήνας)



Με το συμπάθειο, αλλά αυτά μόνο κοτσάνες δεν είναι αν το καλοσκεφτεί κανείς.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2009)

Κι εδώ μερικά από αλλού


----------



## Farofylakas (Nov 22, 2009)

Πολλά μου μοιάζουν κατασκευασμένα όμως αυτό δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία καθώς η διαφορά αυθεντικό/κατασκευασμένο είναι εδώ απλά αντίστοιχη με το αστείο/χιουμοριστικό.

Πριν χρόνια βρέθηκα να επιτηρώ πανελλαδικές στο μάθημα των Νέων Ελληνικών και εκεί μια ερώτηση έδινε κάποιες λέξεις στους μαθητές και τους ζητούσε να δώσουν παράγωγα. Θυμάμαι κάποιον που για τον _νου_ έδωσε την λέξη _νούμερο_.  Κι είχε πάρα πολλά τέτοια μα δυστυχώς συγκράτησα μόνο αυτό.

Μα πώς να κατηγορήσεις τα παιδιά. Εντέλει τα παιδιά που αστόχησαν στην συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση πηγαίναν απ’ ό,τι διαπίστωσα για γυμναστές. Την στιγμή που σπουδαγμένοι επιστήμονες ετυμολογούν τις λέξεις κατά πώς τις προτιμούν οι ίδιοι και κατά πώς τους ακούγονται!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2011)

Από εδώ: http://www.tovima.gr/comedy/article/?aid=409905.

*«Μαργαριτάρια» από διαγωνίσματα μαθητών*
*Τι έχουν γράψει κατά καιρούς παιδιά Ε' και ΣΤ' Δημοτικού*

*Mάθημα: Κοινωνική & Πολιτική Αγωγή*
ΕΡ.: Τι είναι αστικός και τι ημιαστικός πληθυσμός;
ΑΠ.: Αστικός πληθυσμός είναι τα μπλε λεωφορεία και ημιαστικός τα λεωφορεία που μας πηγαίνουν σε άλλες πόλεις π.χ. Θεσσαλονίκη, Αγρίνιο κτλ.

ΕΡ.: Τι είναι δασμός;
ΑΠ.: Δασμός είναι ο φόρος που πληρώνουν για το δάσος.

*Μάθημα: Θρησκευτικά*
ΕΡ.: Ποιες γιορτές ονομάζονται κινητές και ποιες ακίνητες;
ΑΠ.: α) Κινητές είναι οι γιορτές που ο παπάς βγαίνει στην πύλη και χορεύει και ακίνητες αυτές που ο παπάς δεν χορεύει.
β) Οταν στη γιορτή τρώμε και χορεύουμε τότε είναι κινητή, ενώ όταν απλώς τρώμε είναι ακίνητη.

ΕΡ.: Τι γνωρίζετε για τον βυζαντινό ρυθμό;
ΑΠ.: Οι βυζαντινοί ό,τι κι αν έκαναν το έκαναν με ρυθμό, γι' αυτό ονομάστηκε βυζαντινός ρυθμός.

ΕΡ.: Τι ξέρετε για την Αγία Γραφή και τα βιβλία της;
ΑΠ.: Κάποτε, πριν από πολλά χρόνια, υπήρξε μια γυναίκα που ήταν πολύ πιστή στον Θεό και τόσο καλή που τη φώναζαν αγία. Και επειδή έγραφε όλο ποιήματα για τον Χριστό την ονόμασαν Αγία Γραφή.

*Μάθημα: Φυσική*
ΕΡ.: Ποια κύματα ονομάζονται διαμήκη και ποια εγκάρσια;
ΑΠ.: α) Εγκάρσια ονομάζονται εκείνα που είναι εγκαρσιακά και διαμήκη εκείνα που είναι διαμηκιακά.
β) Τα εγκάρσια είναι τα κύματα που αποφεύγουν ένα εμπόδιο. Τα διαμήκη είναι τα κύματα που πηγαίνουν ευθεία.

ΕΡ.: Τι είναι τα ραδιοϊσότοπα και πού χρησιμοποιούνται;
ΑΠ.: Τα ραδιοϊσότοπα τα χρησιμοποιούμε στις τηλεοράσεις.

ΕΡ.: Τι ονομάζουμε εξάτμιση, τι βρασμό, τι εξαέρωση και τι υγροποίηση;
ΑΠ.: Εξάτμιση ονομάζουμε αυτή που έχει πίσω το αυτοκίνητο, βρασμό ονομάζουμε το νερό όταν βράζει, εξαέρωση είναι όταν βγάζουμε από το καλοριφέρ τα νερά και υγροποίηση όταν σβήνουμε τη φωτιά.

*Μάθημα: Ιστορία* 
ΕΡ.: Τι γνωρίζεις για τους Φαναριώτες;
ΑΠ.: α) Οι Φαναριώτες φύλαγαν τον βασιλιά και κρατούσαν φανάρι.
β) Μερικοί Ελληνες ονομάστηκαν Φαναριώτες γιατί στα χωριά τους είχαν πολλά και μεγάλα φανάρια.

ΕΡ.: Τι γνωρίζεις για τη Στάση του Νίκα;
ΑΠ.: Παλιά είχαν μια στάση κι εκεί κάποιοι νίκησαν, γι' αυτό την είπαν «Στάση του Νίκα».

ΕΡ.: Ποια μέτρα πήρε ο Καποδίστριας για την οικονομία;
ΑΠ.: Ο Καποδίστριας έβγαλε για πρώτη φορά τους φοίνικες με δικά του λεφτά και έφερε την πατάτα. Αλλά επειδή στους άλλους δεν άρεσε η πατάτα, τον σκότωσαν.

ΕΡ.: Τι γνωρίζεις για την περίοδο του Διαφωτισμού;
ΑΠ.: Διαφωτισμό είχαμε όταν στη Γη είχε πολύ φως και καθόλου νύχτα.

*Μάθημα: Γεωγραφία*
ΕΡ.: Τι γνωρίζετε για την έρημο Σαχάρα;
ΑΠ.: Στην έρημο Σαχάρα έχει ερημιά. Δεν υπάρχει ψυχή.

ΕΡ.: Ποια είναι η πρωτεύουσα της Κύπρου;
ΑΠ.: Η Λευκορωσία.

ΕΡ.: Τι είναι κλίμα και τι καιρός;
ΑΠ.: Κλίμα είναι όταν φυτεύουμε κάτι στον κήπο και βγαίνουν φυτά. Καιρός είναι όταν βρέχει κι όταν κάνει ήλιο.

ΕΡ.: Περιγράψτε το κλίμα της Ελλάδας.
ΑΠ.: Η Ελλάδα έχει πολλά κλίματα. Το πρωί έχει τροπικό, το μεσημέρι πολικό και το βράδυ καλό. Γι' αυτό το κλίμα της Ελλάδας είναι από τα καλύτερα.

ΕΡ.: Πού βρίσκεται η Λάρισα;
ΑΠ.: Πέμπτη μετά τον Ολυμπιακό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Γι' αυτό το κλίμα της Ελλάδας είναι από τα καλύτερα.


Αρκεί να μη στραβώσει...


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2013)

Μερικά πανεπιστημιακά μαργαριτάρια, εγχώρια:
Απίστευτη και ξεκαρδιστική ασχετοσύνη από φοιτητές της Παντείου!
Το σωστό εδώ


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2013)

Pet peeves: 
" Η τρόικα αποτελεί οικονομικό επιτελείο της Γερμανίας, *όπου* εποπτεύει (δυστυχώς) την Ελλάδα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θεωρείται όργανο της ΕΕ, αφού η Γερμανία είναι κράτος-μέλος της Ευρώπης. Επιπλέον από τη στιγμή που η τρόικα έχει νόμιμη υπόσταση θεωρείται ευρωπαϊκό όργανο".
[...]
"Τα μέλη της Τρόικα[ΣΣΣΣΣ!] εκλέγονται από τα κράτη μέλη και ανήκουν στην Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα. Συνεπώς ανήκει στα υπερεθνικά κυβερνητικά όργανα".​

Και προτείνω τα *υπερεθνικά κυβερνητικά όργανα* για βραβείο υπαρκτού σουρεαλισμού :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2013)

εμένα με ενθουσίασε η πιθανή ετυμολογία της Τρώικα(ς), η οποία μάλλον προέρχεται απο την Τροία. Ή τη μάσα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 21, 2013)

Κάπου είχα πετύχει ένα γαλλικό: Il ne faut jamais toucher les filles nues (εννοούσε fils nus, γυμνά καλώδια).


----------

